# Anyone want to help?



## Don (Jun 21, 2010)

I need to interview some engineers about leadership and diversity as it is related to ethics for an assignment in class. Any volunteers? We can do it via email or over phone. It does not have to be a lengthy conversations but just some questions about your experience with the above topics in the workplace.


----------

